# Croatian (BCS): zabrana upravljanja



## Florianap

Hello everyone!

Could you be as kind as to let me know what 'zabrana upravljanja" means in Croatian? It's on a type B driving licence, so it's very important. Cheers!!


----------



## Irbis

I guess this is in Croatian. "zabrana" means "ban", "upravljanja" means "of control". But some native speaker of Croatian will be able to give you more precise translation for the phrase.


----------



## Florianap

It doesn't make much sense though on a driving license..'ban of control'??


----------



## kelt

Could't that mean additional requirements for the holder of the driving license. For example glasses obligatory ?

Floriana why do you need to know the translation? Does it contain any value - it might be helpful.


----------



## Athaulf

In formal bureaucratic Croatian, _upravljanje vozilom_ is the standard phrase for _operating a vehicle_. Accordingly, _zabrana upravljanja vozilom_ is the standard legal phrase meaning _prohibition of operating a vehicle_. It's quite plausible that someone might have a comment including this phrase on his driver's license (e.g. if prohibited to drive without glasses or something similar).


----------



## Florianap

Thank you so much, your explanation does make sense, you made my day!
Talk soon hopefully!


----------



## Florianap

I'll give you the full context as well. Sorry for coming across as pedantic, but a friend of mine asked me to translate his driving license and he could get in trouble if it's not properly done. The full sentence is: "zabrana upravljanja "B" kat. od 15.09.04 do 12.12.04". Thank you very much again!


----------



## Athaulf

Florianap said:


> I'll give you the full context as well. Sorry for coming across as pedantic, but a friend of mine asked me to translate his driving license and he could get in trouble if it's not properly done. The full sentence is: "zabrana upravljanja "B" kat. od 15.09.04 do 12.12.04". Thank you very much again!



Here is a literal translation plus a few bits that were apparently elided in the original text for brevity (these are in the brackets):

_Prohibition of operating [vehicles of ] the cat[egory] __"B"__ from September 15, 2004 until December 12, 2004.
_


----------



## Shoune

(Maybe so) _"wrong way"   ... _in the idea "forbidden"


----------

